# My hunting room/man cave!



## nosfedgta

Well I have been working on my man cave the last few weeks and here is where I am at so far. I still need some things here and there for the wall such as old rustic signs, etc, but I will find those with time. I have also been wondering if I should paint the walls or save up some cash and put up some knotty pine board then stain it? It will probably be one of the projects that is never finished, but so far I love it!

So whatcha think?


----------



## dbodkin

Love the antler motiff...


----------



## Allen Waters

sweet! like all the horn!


----------



## Hoss

Looking good.

Hoss


----------



## dogesco

lots of horns is always a good thing! looks good.


----------



## HBC4570

you must me a taxidermist


----------



## nosfedgta

HBC4570 said:


> you must me a taxidermist



LOL... I cant take credit for 3 of them. One is my girlfriends, the one that is just a neck mount on the bottom left on the second pic is my girlfriends grandads from the 70's, and another is a friends who has nowhere to put it right now.


----------



## buckmaster33

*man cave*

Love the buck that the tips come together.  All of them seem to have the same gentics. Are they from the same property.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

nice mounts


----------



## Tunacash

love the coon


----------



## nosfedgta

buckmaster33 said:


> Love the buck that the tips come together.  All of them seem to have the same gentics. Are they from the same property.



Two of them are, but the rest are not. I will get some head on pics so you can see them more clearly


----------



## nosfedgta

Thanks for compliments guys. So does anyone have an opinion on the walls??? should I paint them or put up knotty pine?


----------



## brut300mag

with just a couple more deer heads there would be no reason to paint cause you couldnt see the walls anyway ,try painting just one wall and see what ya think,it will be alot easier to try paint and not like it than trying knotty pine and not liking it then having to take it down


----------



## handgun fan

if u do wood on the walls tin looks good for the celing it would fit in with the nice muonts


----------



## mtstephens18

nice...  i especially like the one with the main beams that touch


----------



## bowbuck

nice collection and room.  I like the one on the plaque in the first pic that has the tall 2's and short 3's.  Looks a lot like the bucks that come off of one piece of property I hunt.


----------



## Mistrfish

Hey Drew no wonder you have not been racing, all your money is going on the wall.  Looks good man.


----------



## hummdaddy

nice room


----------



## doublelungdriller

nice


----------



## Destin Gator

nice room and some nice deer


----------



## Ihunt

A true "man" cave needs a beer poster and a 1980's Daisey  Duke poster.Everything else looks great.


----------



## bowtie

looks good


----------



## bfriendly

Ihunt said:


> A true "man" cave needs a beer poster and a 1980's Daisey  Duke poster.Everything else looks great.



X2 on the DD Poster

I was thinking it looks great, just missing a Nice BOAR mount!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Looks like they are all watching tv with you.   Looks good dude..


----------



## nosfedgta

Thanks guys.. Its a work in progress. I want a hog and some fish and afew ducks to finish it. I still cant decide on what to do with the walls... I need some ideas


----------



## Maggie Dog

Where the fridge?


----------



## DAWGsfan2

nosfedgta said:


> thanks guys.. Its a work in progress. I want a hog and some fish and afew ducks to finish it. I still cant decide on what to do with the walls... I need some ideas


camo man !


----------



## 5 string

Lots of bone in that room!


----------



## Bryan K

I that coon drunk? Saw a mount of fox Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on box of ammo.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'd like to have that room. Maybe next time we get a house I'll have my own room like that.


----------



## kevincox

Looks good! I see that tight racked gene is strong in your hunt area


----------

